# Microwave Removal



## Chuck38 (Sep 25, 2009)

I have an old Sharp R1471.1 microwave.  I can't get it out.  I remove the two bolts at the top, but it won't swing down for removal.

I have looked for instructions at Sharp and other places, but no luck.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## Superpack (Nov 11, 2009)

I have not worked on a model of that vintage but this is how it is done today. There is a plastic air intake grill on the front top of the unit. Inspect it closely and you should see at least two screw holding on the grill. Sometimes the screws are between the louvers about an inch inside. Once you remove the plastic grill you should see two more screws, one upper right and one upper left. These screws are very long and go all the way to the mounting bracket on the wall. Remove these screws and you should be able to lift up on the back of the unit and lift it off the bracket. Also, there really should be two screws going down through the floor of the cabinet into the unit.

Regards,


----------



## Solvent211 (Dec 7, 2013)

I'm guess the original poster figured this out long ago, but for anyone searching for the same question - it turns out that for the R1471A there are two screws at the _bottom_ of the unit that hold it to the wall.  You'll find them (1ea) behind the grease filters.  They run diagonally back through the unit to the top where they screw into the wall bracket.  Once both screws are loose, unit will fall forward - so be prepared.


----------



## nealtw (Dec 7, 2013)

Solvent211; better late than never and welcome to the site.


----------



## GBR (Dec 10, 2013)

I learned there is a $0.75 fuse inside the oven that after replacing will work for another 5 years.... go figure. 

Gary


----------

